# Mes albums dans l'application musique



## jeromedeuf (22 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'ai que quatre albums de ma bibliothèque iTunes dans l'application "musique" de l'apple TV (4).
Dois-je forcément passer par l'app "ordinateur" pour avoir toute ma musique (avec le partage à domicile) et, si oui, alors pourquoi ai-je quatre albums dans l'app "musique"?

Help! Moi pas comprendre!


----------



## USB09 (22 Juillet 2016)

Oui. L'application musique ne dessert que votre musique acheté sur le store. Il vous faut soit par le partage ou prendre iTunes Match (25€/an).


----------



## jeromedeuf (22 Juillet 2016)

USB09 a dit:


> Oui. L'application musique ne dessert que votre musique acheté sur le store. Il vous faut soit par le partage ou prendre iTunes Match (25€/an).


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## nemrod (2 Août 2016)

Oh 

Donc il faut un Mac allumé pour écouter de la musique via l'Apple TV ?


----------



## jeromedeuf (2 Août 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> Oh
> 
> Donc il faut un Mac allumé pour écouter de la musique via l'Apple TV ?


Si j'ai bien compris, oui...


----------



## nemrod (2 Août 2016)

Dire sue j'ai commandé une ATV4 à mon père au lieu d'un Rasperry Pi 3 / Kodi ...


----------



## jeromedeuf (2 Août 2016)

Pour les vidéos, j'utilise Plex sur l'ATV4 et c'est vraiment bien.


----------



## nemrod (2 Août 2016)

J'envisage Infuse, décodage en direct, sinon je vais devoir lui laisser son MBPr allumer pour la partie serveur.


----------



## jeromedeuf (2 Août 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> J'envisage Infuse, décodage en direct, sinon je vais devoir lui laisser son MBPr allumer pour la partie serveur.


C'est ce que je fais avec Plex et ce n'est pas trop gênant. Et il lit tout les formats sans soucis.


----------



## nemrod (2 Août 2016)

Je ne dis pas que c'est gênant, je dis que pour moi c'est bancal, inacceptable. Infuse est très réputé, je te dirais.

Chez moi, j'ai un Mac Mini pour iTunes et Kodi ... CQFD


----------



## jeromedeuf (2 Août 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> Je ne dis pas que c'est gênant, je dis que pour moi c'est bancal, inacceptable. Infuse est très réputé, je te dirais.
> 
> Chez moi, j'ai un Mac Mini pour iTunes et Kodi ... CQFD


Oui je veux bien que tu me tiennes au courant parce que je n'ai pas accroché sur infuse mais c'est peut-être juste par inhabitude.


----------



## nemrod (2 Août 2016)

Pas de souci


----------



## USB09 (5 Août 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> Oh
> 
> Donc il faut un Mac allumé pour écouter de la musique via l'Apple TV ?



Oui et non. Apple propose iTunes Match (25euro/an) qui copie toute votre musique (personnel) dans le Cloud donc ainsi vous pourrez consulter votre musique sans votre ordinateur. 
Sinon avec l'application Apple TV Remote, vous pourrez jouer les musique que vous avez acheté sur iTunes Store.


----------



## nemrod (5 Août 2016)

Je sais, mais cela reste bancal selon moi.


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2016)

Pour que l'appleTV soit autonome, il lui faudrait un disque dur pour y stocker les musiques, video, photos... 
C'est bien dommage que ce ne soit pas le cas (soit en interne, soit via une prise USB pour un disque externe, soit en lui donnant la capacité à accéder à un disque réseau sur le réseau local)


----------



## nemrod (5 Août 2016)

Oui, un partage réseau.


----------



## USB09 (5 Août 2016)

Ce n'est pas bancale. Ce que vous avez acheté sur iOS ou le Store est disponible partout. Ce que vous copier dans iTunes grâce au Mac reste dans votre Mac. 
Grâce au partage de bibliothèque, on peut y lire le contenu de votre Mac sur l'Apple TV. Et au cas vous serez prêt de mettre la main sur la carte, un service est disponible. 
Toutes les options et possibilité sont disponibles. Elle est pas belle la vie. 

Je vous conseille néanmoins d'essayer iTunes Match la première année. Ou alors de brancher un disque dur en réseaux (sur votre Time Capsule par exemple) avec votre musique dessus.


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2016)

L'appleTV peut accéder à un disque réseau pour y lire la musique???
Idem pour les films ou les photos qui s'y trouveraient?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129262 (19 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> L'appleTV peut accéder à un disque réseau pour y lire la musique???
> Idem pour les films ou les photos qui s'y trouveraient?



Il me semble que oui, après, je ne peux pas tester pour l'instant, n'ayant actuellement pas de connexion chez moi... (déménagement récent donc le temps d'ouvrir la ligne). Mais je sais qu'il existe des applications sur Apple TV qui permettent de lire une bibliothèque vidéo (Flex par exemple).
Pour la musique, ils privilégient de base leurs services, à savoir iTunes Store, iTunes Match (qui n'existe plus depuis peu il me semble) et Apple Music. Après il doit y avoir également des solutions de disque externe, voir même peut-être Flex qui le fait aussi.
Ou alors effectivement le partage familial entre un PC/Mac iTunes et l'Apple TV, mais ca veut dire que tu dois le laisser allumer dès que tu veux utiliser ta musique...


----------



## USB09 (24 Août 2016)

Cherchez une application de gestion de fichier pour avoir accès à vos support en réseau. 
Hum...FileExplorer par exemple. INFUSE pour la video. 

Ps. Sincèrement les gars, oublier le MAC.


----------



## DouceProp' (13 Octobre 2016)

C'est vrai que c'est quand même bien dommage de devoir avoir le Mac allumé pour pouvoir écouter la musique, regarder des photos, et des vidéos. Surtout lorsqu'on a tout sur un nas, et qu'il suffirait de dire à l'Apple TV d'aller mettre son nez dans le nas pour lire tout ça. Dans l'absolu on peut avoir les applications DS Videos, DS Photos, etc. (exemple avec un nas Synology) installées sur l'Apple TV mais ce n'est pas aussi joli et bien intégré que les apps Musique et Photos d'Apple.

Tout ça pour qu'Apple nous vende ses abonnements Apple Music, ou iTunes Match, et surtout le stockage iCloud...


----------



## USB09 (16 Octobre 2016)

Pour les photos actuellement j'en fait un petit diaporama que je garde et j'archive les photos.


----------



## lineakd (18 Octobre 2016)

@DouceProp', et ça donne quoi si tu déplaces ta bibliothèque iTunes ou photos sur ton nas?


----------



## DouceProp' (24 Octobre 2016)

@lineakd
Ma musique et mes photos sont sur mon nas. Et malheureusement, il faut que le mac soit allumé. J'avais testé un paquet qui s'appelle iTunes Server sur mon Synology et en fait ça me créait juste une seconde bibliothèque dans iTunes et l'Apple TV ne voyait rien... Ça ne se substitue pas à iTunes. Pour voir les photos, c'est à peu près la même chose : il faut que le Mac soit allumé... Ou alors il faut installer DS Photos pour voir les photos du nas, Mac éteint, sur l'Apple TV.


----------

